
Key iPhone Source Code Gets Posted Online in 'Biggest Leak in History' - msh
https://motherboard.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/a34g9j/iphone-source-code-iboot-ios-leak?__twitter_impression=true
======
Viper007Bond
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16330228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16330228)

------
Teeer
It's been DMCA'd off of github for anyone wondering.

------
seba_dos1
Biggest leak in history... uhm, well. Somebody takes way too much credit into
Apple's secrets.

